# 50 Midge Flies tied over the weekend - ready for the winter trout/chrome



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

Tied 50 midges on a #14 over the weekend Fri, Sat, and Sunday...spent 2 hours each day....I'll use these when the water starts to get colder in late December and thru the middle of March....they produce some good fish and I was given the recipe by a fellow angler who was catching them on the Ashtabula River every other 3rd cast.....he only uses midges to fish with in sizes 14-26...and his most productive size has been the #14 not only on the Ashtabula but also the Rocky, Chagrin and Conneaute Creek....


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

It looks like you're all ready to go get some. Nice looking flies.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Are they still midges when they're that big? 

Nice!


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Dang, every third cast! Those are some killer odds for steelhead! Maybe I tie my midges too small... Sometimes I think they're too damn small for the fish to even see.


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

I've never used any for steel, but they work great for browns in the Mad, I got my biggest brown there 2 years ago on a size#14 chart one. She was 24" and on my 4wt.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

My go flies for steelhead in late November and December were size 12 Nymphs and size 14 Midges. I figured the fish were getting less active in the colder water and needed a little larger presentation to interest them. Worked seven years ago and should still work.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Dang this thread. The more I think about it, the more I want to tie some midges. They are a pretty fun, relaxing tie...off I go.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I just meant that the real midges (at least that I have seen) are not nearly that big. Fishing trout in WV, my midges usually start at #18 and go all the way down to 28's and 32's. They're tiny bugs!


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

HipWader said:


> This thread and all of its content has been deleted.


What happened to Hipwader? all his post on every thred is gone


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

ChromeBone said:


> What happened to Hipwader? all his post on every thred is gone


I was wondering the same thing. Witness protection program maybe?


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hard to say, may have been offended by others saying his midge patterns looked too big. Either he "bugged out" or he's "gone fishing"?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

flyman01 said:


> Hard to say, may have been offended by others saying his midge patterns looked too big. Either he "bugged out" or he's "gone fishing"?


I certainly hope that isn't what did it, I wasn't trying to be offensive at all. It was just an observation, I have never seen midge patterns that big.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

TheCream said:


> I certainly hope that isn't what did it, I wasn't trying to be offensive at all. It was just an observation, I have never seen midge patterns that big.


Damn carp guys always bullying the trout guys. You are the Ritchie Icognito of OGF


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

What I'm puzzled about is he also deleted some of the threads that were helpful, and not inaccurate in any way.

I have a feeling maybe my comments in the Rocky River thread did it?? I really hate being part of stuff like this, but sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do.....


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

imalt said:


> Damn carp guys always bullying the trout guys. You are the Ritchie Icognito of OGF


LOL your a funny dude.... Guess we will find out if he shows up again. He post a lot about Apple Creek and I was PM'ed a few years ago nicely to delete everything about that place to keep people from poaching all the trout.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

imalt said:


> Damn carp guys always bullying the trout guys. You are the Ritchie Icognito of OGF


It's not my fault that trout people are as sensitive as those bug sipping, spotted, "oh it's 76 degrees I'm going to die" fish. 

That's a joke, not all trout bums are sensitive weaklings.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

I was thinking about tying some of those midges up this weekend because I was planning on hitting apple creek on Sunday and the Rocky on Monday. So should I go big or small


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

TheCream said:


> It's not my fault that trout people are as sensitive as those bug sipping, spotted, "oh it's 76 degrees I'm going to die" fish.
> 
> That's a joke, not all trout bums are sensitive weaklings.


It's not our fault that carp people are as rude as those fat, muddy, invasive, ugly water-pigs!


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

ejsell said:


> I was thinking about tying some of those midges up this weekend because I was planning on hitting apple creek on Sunday and the Rocky on Monday. So should I go big or small


go medium make everyone happy


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

kingofamberley said:


> It's not our fault that carp people are as rude as those fat, muddy, invasive, ugly water-pigs!


The real rude people are the musky people. They like to walk around with that "my fish eats your fish" attitude.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

TheCream said:


> The real rude people are the musky people. They like to walk around with that "my fish eats your fish" attitude.


It does make me laugh when I see little trout pictures and think I throw bigger flies then that for musky. Plus there is no sipping when it comes to musky.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

imalt said:


> Plus there is no sipping when it comes to musky.


What are you talking about, I watched a musky sip up a smallmouth that I was reeling in at Lake St. Claire once.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Are the trout in apple stockers? I assume so and my understanding is they do not hold over so not sure why people have their panties in a knot. Besides those golden bonefish hunters ruin it for everyone anyway


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

ChromeBone said:


> What happened to Hipwader? all his post on every thred is gone


Check out the thread he started on 11-07-13 about Apple Creek I think you will find your answer there. 
I don't think he left ( I hope not), probably just out catching some steelhead on those midges he tied up.


----------



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

Had a chance to use those midges today at Apple Creek....went fishing there on my day off and threw everything at the trout today and nothing for the 1st two hours....then I said what the heck I'll try one of my winter midges in brown...and I'll be a sun of a gun....3 trout back to back from the same pool using a brown colored zebra midge pattern....saved me from having a day being skunked ! :beer:


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Glad to hear you caught a few today. I haven't been out for a couple weeks and I'm stating to get the itch bad.
I fish the Mad for trout and it's still over an hour drive for me.
One of these days I'll get ambitious and head over to Apple Creek again. It's about a three hour drive for me to get over there. I haven't been there for about 3 yrs.


----------



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

Yep - it was total luck on my part to try those midges....you never know what the trout are going to hit next....


----------



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

I must have just missed ya....I pulled in the parking lot at 1:15 and left at 5pm.

In this picture...I'm the one in front on the Right Side kneeling with my fly rod pointed straight out and Red Ohio State Ballcap on....that photo was taken at the TU fly fishing clinic were I was a guide that day and all those other guys you see are also TU members....


----------



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

iajetpilot said:


> Yep, I left about 11:30.....I saw someone that I thought might be you but it must not have been...


Yep - It was someone else and not me.....


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Tied a couple in with copper and a couple more sliver in size 18. Hopefully they produce this afternoon.


----------



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

ejsell said:


> Tied a couple in with copper and a couple more sliver in size 18. Hopefully they produce this afternoon.


The copper ones produce well...one of the TU guys was fishing there about a week ago using a copper midge that had a peacock hearl wrapped at the top for a thorax and he was pulling em out left and right.


----------

